# Feeding and Fat dogs and stuff



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky is about 6.whatever pounds and I think he's a teeny bit pudgy, but DH swears that I want to starve him. He was getting 1/4 cup of fromm in the morning and 1/4 cup at night, now we are doing 1/4 cup fromm in the morning and I'm not sure how much THK to feed at night, I have been giving between 1/8-1/4 cup dry. 

Anyone who has used this have an idea of how much I should give? When I only make 1/8 a cup he devours his breakfast like he hasnt' seen food in days but I'm concerned 1/4 may be too much. 

As for his weight, I can not feel his back bone, you can clearly see there is tummy definition but you can not feel his ribs easily without pressing. I'm pretty sure you are suppose to be able to feel his ribs just slightly, so I think he's just a pinch tubby and I should cut back a bit.

Tucker, is a growing pup so I give him 1/4 kibble in the morning (if I try more he doesn't eat it all) and then I've been doing 1/4 dry of THK at night. Tucker feels like a good weight to me, he is slim, though, I would rather puppies be a bit pudgy. I don't know his exact weight because it's been a while since we weighed him.

Am I feeding THK ok? Should I keep giving Rocky a little less at night or do you think his weight sounds ok? DH think's its fine, I think DH is just use to seeing fat dogs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I sent Fromm a message through their Facebook page and they gave me recommendations for how much to feed Gustave. Maybe you could try that?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It does sound like an 1/8 of a cup at night might not be enough for him. If he weighs 6 lbs. that doesn't seem to be much, but it does depend on his build and also how active he is. If he seems ravenous in the morning he probably isn't getting enough at night. I believe according to the directions he should be eating 1/4 cup twice a day.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would think 1/2 cup of dry kibble per day would be perfect for his weight, but a lot depends on his activity level, genetics, and content of the food. Feeding only 1/8 cup at night seems like too little to me also. I would maybe try 1/4 cup in the morning and somewhere in between 1/4 cup and 1/8 cup at night.

You should be able to see a defined waist on him when he's wet during bath time as you look down on him. You should be able to feel his ribs with very slight pressure similar to the way your knuckles feel when you touch them with your opposite hand.

All dogs are different, so it may take a few weeks to find the perfect balance for him.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I feed fromm now and have for about 2 months maizy was 6.9-7lbs but since feeding fromm 1/4 cup in morn and 1/4 in eve as per guidelines on pack she has put on weight and is about 7.5-7.9lbs She to has definition but cannot feel her ribs anymore!! I too have been wondering if i am feeding to much??


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea, I am thinking I will cut back a little on the kibble in the morning, not by too much but I do think he's getting a tad bit of pudge on it. I give them a snack mid day but it's very small, I make sure to get tiny cookies, today it was the sojo cookies, if they don't have a snack they tend to get sick.

I will continue with the 1/4 cup of THK, I have read a lot about dogs losing weight with it, I guess it's lower fat then the kibble? I don't know but I'll monitor him and see. Rocky is a super lazy dog, Tucker is a puppy and still all go but Rocky would rather sit with you on the couch then get up and do the zoomies.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I think im going to cut down just a tiny bit less in morn and eve and see if it helps too! Strange i was thinking exactly the same but she but loves the food so much! Il carry on feeding it but where just a little less! Maizy isnt lazy but where the weather hasnt been as nice we havent been goimg for walks so think that doesnt help!! Shes suffering from winter weight gain!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Some dog foods have a "maintenance" variety that you might want to try regarding the weight gain issues. Chrissy tends to "put it on" a bit more than her Vet and I would like her to weigh. In that case, I put here on Blue Buffalo Maintenance for a few weeks and her weight does seem to come down nicely. Both Chrissy and Snuggles only get 1/4 in the AM and the same for their Dinner.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Going to put my 2 cents in 

So THK is good food, but it is REALLY high protein and REALLY rich. So I guess -- when did you add that to their diet? And was he pudgy (sorry Rocky!) before adding this?

Does he get any table scraps? DH sneaking him treats? LOL  Just asking!

One way to figure out what Rocky needs is figure out how many CALORIES Rocky should have. And then you look at the back of your dog food back and THK box and do the math to figure out how many calories are in each serving you are giving him. This is only for adult dogs. Not for puppies 

Is it more or less?

Dog Food Calculator

I had to use a calorie system with Gus. Because he puts on weight if eating kibble. The serving sizes listed aren't that great. So I found using calorie intake instead of measurements worked best.

I know Gus, at 19 pounds (his healthy weight), needs 555 calories a day.

Grace at 6 pounds needs at least 230 calories a day (I try to get her to eat more).

So I'd take Gus's calories, look at the bag and see how many calories = 1 cup (the usual measurement for kcal on bags).... and then figure out how much Gus needed to meet his 555 calories a day (a little less if I was giving him treats that day).

I'd also try to get Rocky to do more exercise - a longer walk or chasing the ball inside...

Hope that helps


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for that link.

I have just worked maizys out and on the Game bird recipe that she is currently on and putting her weight at 7lbs which is her average it says she should be eating 262 calories per day which on the Game Bird recipe equates to 60g a day which is pretty true to what it says on the bag as i have been feeding 55g per day!!

I did however put her as typical activity i think maybe we should increase our walking!!!! :wub:

And maybe stop daddy from sneaking her food!!!!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Going to put my 2 cents in
> 
> So THK is good food, but it is REALLY high protein and REALLY rich. So I guess -- when did you add that to their diet? And was he pudgy (sorry Rocky!) before adding this?
> 
> ...


Thanks Tori  this is really helpful


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda is about the same size. If he's heavy, I take a touch off the top of his scoop of food at each meal. That's usually enough to take off a tiny bit of weight.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

jmm said:


> Soda is about the same size. If he's heavy, I take a touch off the top of his scoop of food at each meal. That's usually enough to take off a tiny bit of weight.


Thanks for the feedback JMM  I think he is getting just a tad too much so I'm going to take just a bit off the top, I don't think it would be so bad if he wasn't such a lazy dog. :wub: Dog after my own heart


----------

